# Détection de chute sur une Apple Watch Cellulaire sans forfait/abonnement



## Arldon (10 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Je considère une Apple Watch SE pour le moment et vu le faible surcoût de l'option cellulaire, je me demande si c'est intéressant de prendre l'option même sans abonnement spécifique (mon opérateur ne supportant pas les Apple Watch).

L'option me semble utile pour la détection de chute en courant (en forêt)/en faisant du VTT (j'ai normalement mon téléphone, mais une sécurité supplémentaire n'est pas à rejeter). Pour le reste, j'ai mon téléphone à proximité, donc la valeur ajoutée du cellulaire me semble limitée. 

Est-ce que les appels de secours marchent sans abonnement spécifique? Et question subsidiaire, est-ce que laisser le cellulaire activé dans ce cas a un impact sur la batterie (ou est-ce que le cellulaire ne s'active que si le téléphone n'est pas détecté à proximité)?

Merci


----------



## Jura39 (10 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur le forum 

Voici une petite explication pour la fonctionnalité " détection de chute "


----------



## Arldon (10 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour, merci pour le message de bienvenue, il aura fallu plus de 15 ans pour que quelqu'un me souhaite la bienvenue 

Merci aussi pour la réponse, je suis évidemment tombé sur cette page avant de poser la question, mais elle ne rentre pas dans le détail du type de connexion utilisée.

Pour être plus détaillé: il y a une autre page, qui au moins contient le mot "cellulaire": https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT206983 et si on la lit, elle renvoie vers cette page https://www.apple.com/fr/watchos/feature-availability/, qui contient une note de bas de page qui dit: "L’appareil doit avoir été configuré pour bénéficier du service de données cellulaires auprès d’un opérateur, mais ne nécessite pas de forfait cellulaire actif", et qui renvoie vers cette page: https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT207578. Cette page dit qu'il faut "forfait cellulaire éligible avec un opérateur pris en charge" pour configurer l'Apple Watch (ils parlent plutôt du forfait que de l'envoi des paramètres opérateurs vers la montre, mais ce n'est pas clair).

Mais ce qui fait que mon doute subsiste est que, pour les appels d'urgence, il n'est pas nécessaire d'avoir un abonnement actif, juste une SIM. Cela soulève donc deux questions: l'Apple Watch a un ESIM, mais si elle n'est pas activée, est-ce que passer un appel d'urgence est possible? Et la deuxième, est-ce que WatchOS composera quand même l'appel en cas de chute (la note de bas de page laisse penser que oui)? Par contre, ça me parait clair que si le téléphone n'est pas dans les parages, il n'y aura pas de message envoyé aux contacts d'urgence.


----------



## fousfous (10 Décembre 2020)

J'aurais tendance à dire oui comme un iPhone sans SIM peut appeler les services d'urgences.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Décembre 2020)

l'Apple Watch sans esim n'est pas cellulaire , donc impossible de passer gun appel d'urgence il me semble !!
A verifier , mais je vois pas comment elle pourrait le faire


----------



## Arldon (10 Décembre 2020)

fousfous a dit:


> J'aurais tendance à dire oui comme un iPhone sans SIM peut appeler les services d'urgences.



Apparement ce n'est pas le cas en France: https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/112_(numéro_d'appel_d'urgence)#cite_ref-15



Jura39 a dit:


> l'Apple Watch sans esim n'est pas cellulaire , donc impossible de passer gun appel d'urgence il me semble !!
> A verifier , mais je vois pas comment elle pourrait le faire



La question est justement pour les cellulaires, mais sans le forfait lié.


----------

